

How to Learn Java in Just a Couple of Weeks - codecondo
http://codecondo.com/learn-java-programming-10-ways/#jl

======
alexbecker
You can learn Java syntax, basic libraries and control structures in a couple
of weeks. You cannot learn to be a good Java programmer in a couple of weeks;
that takes months or years even if you are already a good programmer in other
languages.

